# advertisements embedded in posts



## green soap (Dec 28, 2013)

I checked the forum, it seems I was not logged in.  Many of the posts has advertisements embedded at the end.   Do the post authors know this?   If this happened to me -  an advertisement embedded in my post without my knowledge - that would be my last post in any forum.   Perhaps this is endorsed by the posters, hopefully they get some money for this.  Can anyone enlighten me on this?   TIA


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 29, 2013)

I started to log out and see about this post, but was afraid you would leave. roblem: Advertisements pay for our forum to be here. I have seen them, too, when I was logged out, but NEVER thought thay had anything to do with the person posting. They just help make this forum possible.  Having such a forum costs money- even if it does not have to come out of our pockets.


----------



## green soap (Dec 29, 2013)

I have no objection to advertisements on side bars, top, wherever, but inserting them in the posts makes it look like the posters are advertising the products (rather than the forum).

I normally look at the forum while logged in, so I had not noticed that change.  The advertisements were not inserted in the threads when I first started using the forum, I read it often before becoming a member.  

Since there are advertisements in some posts but not all, it makes it look (to me at least) as if the thread participants endorse the ads.


----------



## lsg (Dec 29, 2013)

I can think of several forums which have ads at the bottom of each post. It doesn't bother me because the forum is free. If I paid for using a forum, I might object, but since this is a free service to members, I see no problem. I don't think most people will confuse outside advertising as member endorsement.


----------



## boyago (Dec 29, 2013)

If people were flocking here to admire my posts and running out and buying product based on my advice I might feel differently (or start myself a blog) but I never thought that posters were associated with the ads.  More like just kind of another way they are making you look at the ads.  If anything I would think it would go other way and the advertisers might be wary of the attention going the other way having their product or company associated with posters.  I'm their attitude is that any "hit" is better then none though.
-
My only complaint about it would be that it makes reading the forum a little annoying when on small screened devices.  But that can be solved by logging in.


----------



## maya (Dec 30, 2013)

I logged out to see if from my perspective it was as if the adverts were IN the post as opposed to on the sidebar or below the posts. To me the aren't not part of the post, but yes, part of the forum.


----------



## seven (Dec 31, 2013)

i don't mind the ads. heck, i'm here for free. i have no complaints.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 31, 2013)

seven said:


> i don't mind the ads. heck, i'm here for free. i have no complaints.




Ditto


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 31, 2013)

I logged out and didn't see any ads in any of the posts I visited. I did however see many underlined words that have turned into links, I hate those kind of ads so I'm glad they went away when I logged back in.


----------



## mel z (Dec 31, 2013)

To be honest, I stopped checking in for a while when my browser turned into a Chrome mimick. Slow speed internet made it difficult. Then, I found out about an extension for whichever browser, have to look for the browser you use, called ad block or ad block plus. That helped and I can now see the board again.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 31, 2013)

I also use java blocker to stop the movie ads, best extension ever.


----------

